# Avatars now visible



## wiggydiggy (10 Aug 2013)

Ive always had people's avatars turned off but they have now appeared and I cannot see an option to turn them back off.

Are they on by default now or can I turn them off somewhere?


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2013)

See my announcement in the site news forum.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Aug 2013)

Which one please?


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/upgrade-preparations-first-two-add-ons-removed.137133/ - specifically the NSFW add-on.

You've probably set it up when we first installed it and then forgotten all about it (it was quite a while ago ). At this stage it is unlikely to make a comeback so by default avatars will be on for everyone.

If an option to turn off avatars is added into the core software later on, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Aug 2013)

NSFW, yes I always had that on, until work blocked this site by which time I'd forgotten.....

An avatars off option would be appreciated, but understand it may not be a priority.


----------

